# Huaca Huallamarca --- San Isidro



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

_Marca_ significa en quechua 'lugar, comarca o pueblo'. 

Huallamarca, sería 'el lugar o residencia de los Huallas'. 










Cuando los Incas llegaron a las costas peruanas en los años 1400 d.C., encontraron poblado el valle de Lima por varias tribus, entre ellas los Hualla.

Los Huallas utilizaron el lugar para enterrar a sus muertos. Los testimonios hallados en las tumbas de la Huaca Huallamarca comprenden un lapso de tiempo que va desde el los 500 d.C. hasta el advenimiento de los Incas en el siglo 15.










Los restos más antiguos corresponden a la cerámica llamada Maranga y los objetos más recientes parecen asociados a la cerámica Chancay.

En los años 300 d.C., este centro ceremonial es abandonado, debiéndose al inicio de la construcción de la Huaca Pucllana en el actual vecino Distrito de Miraflores.










También se encontró en Huallamarca un nutrido manto intermedio caracterizado por tumbas cuyo menaje funerario estaba muy teñido de influencias Tiwanaku. No se hallaron elementos Incas, por lo tanto, podemos deducir que, a partir de mediados de los 1400 d.C., este lugar, fue definitivamente abandonado.

De todo el material encontrado el correspondiente a la época intermedia es, probablemente, el más informativo, pues su variedad y número permite recompensar el cambiante panorama de las antiguas gentes que vivieron en San Isidro.










La costumbre peruana de enterrar al cadáver con sus bienes o pertenencias ha permitido exhumar multitud de objetos que dan idea del patrimonio cultural de antiguas civilizaciones.

Sin duda alguna, estas familias desarrollaron una vida moderada y laboriosa. No se hallaron armas. En cambio suman multitud los útiles de labranza, las grandes piezas de tejido de algodón, los cestos de costura repletos de útiles de hilandería, los mates decorados que sirvieron de vajilla, los juguetes de los niños, etcétera.










Todo nos habla del importante lugar que la mujer tuvo en estas comunidades. Desde la antigüedad se ha relacionado a la mujer con la agricultura, el sedentarismo, la seguridad económica y la morigeración de las costumbres.

La estructura de la Huaca semeja una pequeña colina, es un artificio conseguido por la superposición de hilados de adobito, de 20x20 cm. aproximadamente, hechos a mano. Es probable que fuera en su origen un lugar ceremonial, vale decir, un templo de la época formativa. Su ulterior destino comienza con el abandono y desaparición de sus dueños por causas desconocidas.










La Municipalidad de San Isidro ha suscrito un Convenio de Cooperación Cultural Interinstitucional con el Instituto Nacional de Cultura, para el Estudio y Puesta en Valor de esta zona arqueológica, la cual incluye el establecimiento de un Museo de Sitio que permitira apreciar a los visitantes la informacion cultural que se viene obteniendo de las investigaciones cientificas realizadas sobre la vida de nuestros antepasados. Asi podremos lograr una interpretacion historica mas ajustada a la realidad, desde los años 500 d.C hasta los años 1400 d.C. y el advenimiento del Imperio Incaico.










El Museo de Sitio Huallamarca se ubica en Nicolás de Rivera 201 (esquina con Avenida El Rosario) San Isidro, Teléfono 222-4124. El horario de atención es de martes a domingo.


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Esta chevere tu thread gato. Es la primera vez que veo tantas fotos buenas de la huaca.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

woW!! lindo, lindo, lindO! me maravilla ver esas huacas


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Debe de ser hermoso esta huaca...tendre que visitarlas . las fotos nocturas muy bien hechas.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Esa huaca como que no encaja en ese sitio no?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

sebvill said:


> Esa huaca como que no encaja en ese sitio no?



pero la huaca llegó primero asi que ni modo


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

esa piramide trunca siempre me ha gustado mucho


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

jajajaja.. exacto 1912. además desde el Swiss hotel, el lugar se ve místico gracias a la huaquita.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Gato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! al fin regresas amigo!!!!!!! y no te conectas al msn????????? Feliz Año!!!!!!!

Escrìbeme para ver como conversamos. Un besote!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A mi me gusta esa huaca, no la he visitado pero por fotos luce bien.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve bonita esa huaca.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Esa huaca es muy querida por mi*



sebvill said:


> Esa huaca como que no encaja en ese sitio no?


Yo creo que la Huaca le dá "un touch" a toda la zona....siempre la encontré fascinante e incluso logré hacer carreras de bicicross... cuando aún se podía !!!... y también me pegué una caídas de antología.... 
Realmente la Huaca Huallamarca es muy entrañable para mi (eyyy !!!...yo nací al lado de la Huaca Concha !!!... la huaca que está entre el Hospital Naval y la Universidad de San Marcos y que hace limite entre Lima y Callao)..así que soy "huaquero" de nacimiento !!!!... 
Viva las Huacas !!!!.... :hi: 
Dodi

pd : Hermosas fotos...me impresionaron las nocturnas...


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos, las huacas son sin duda construcciones que Lima debe revalorizar, solo algunas como Huallamarca, o la Pucllana están bien cuidadas, en muchso otros distritos dan realmente pena. La huaca Huallamarca luce muy bien de noche, le da un encanto particular a la zona.


----------

